# Lift help



## countriboi318 (Jul 8, 2013)

I have a 2015 Brute Force 750. It has a highlifter 2" lift with 14" rims and 29.5 ol2s. I wanna go to a bigger rim and tire. So far I haven't been able to find a lift for my bike. I wanna go to a 18" rim with either 31s or 33s. What do any of you recommend I should do


----------

